

Seed.happyfuncorp.com - bschippers718
http://tech.co/happyfuncorp-happy-seed-will-simplify-standardize-app-development-2014-08

======
mperejda
Powerful tool for new and experienced devs. Lowers the cost of creation and
enables more awesome stuff to be built. Love it.

------
pavanagrawal
Awesome concept,most of the time, I stuck what are things to start with. 100%
is a must have.

Great initiative.

------
bschippers718
I do think this can really go a very long way for the development community,
we hope people helps share and contribute.

------
g1028
Awesome!

------
foxmulder
I stopped dreading setting up a new project.

------
promulo
this is really interesting, I'll surely use in future projects!

------
amitk1508
Great to have such info handy!

------
combray
I use this for all my applications.

------
fabioruxo
Added to my toolbox!

